# UberX car requirements in Chicago, help please



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

If anybody knows, especially vdhicle year then please reply.
I need to buy a car and don't want to find out later that it won't be accepted.

Thank you!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In most cities it is 10 model years or less, 4 doors, not a crown Victoria.

So 2007 or later to be on the safe side by a year.

Email Uber if the FAQ on their website don't say.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Is "not a Crown Victoria" a requirement in most cities? I thought the issue only came up here from one market (with a Grand Marquis).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Crown Vic / Grand Marquis, I knew it was one of them. I think it has come up in a few different markets. 

I have seen a Lincoln Town Car get refused for X, then accepted again when they put the 5 year rule on Black here in L.A.

If it came up in one market the others may follow.... Uber is NOT consistent, I feel it is just better to err on the safe side if you are buying a car to do this gig.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

This is in no way a complete list (My car isn't listed, but I'm on UberX with it), nor can it be considered accurate to your area, but it is useful as a starter:

http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/


----------



## Clyde (Sep 10, 2014)

Yup, I am driving a Marquis no problem so far in Seattle...


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting they don't accept Audi A4, BMW 3 Series, Mercedes C-Class on UberX, and Honda Insight.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

And a Jetta sedan is acceptable, but not the wagon ???


----------

